# Sudden rise in GM-ETL promotions?



## Unleashed Dog (Nov 25, 2020)

Has this been happening else where? There’s like 4 that got promoted from TL that past couple months in my district. And a lot of these guys are going into support roles for stores that already have GM-ETLs. Any idea why it could be? One guess I have is a lot of stores’ sales have increased dramatically in my area. But I was curious if this was happening somewhere else too.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes, we've had 2 TL promote to ETL-GM and one to SD in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Dog (Nov 25, 2020)

It’s to support fulfillment


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 25, 2020)

Our whole fucking district leadership turned over (tls, ets, sds, dsd, etc)
Edit:- like not on one day, like over 2-3 years


----------



## TLSpot (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes to support fulfillment past the holidays. Anyone know if this will be a thing moving forward?


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Nov 26, 2020)

I got promoted to ETL GM 2 months ago & a peer about 6 months ago, from TL. My peer took over a struggling store. I’m just supporting right now. My guess is there are a lot of struggling stores in my district right now .


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Nov 26, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Yes to support fulfillment past the holidays. Anyone know if this will be a thing moving forward?


I had reached out to one of my former SD’s who works closely with District about something else, and they brought up that it seems likely more positions like that will be opening up for next year.




TheQuietStorm said:


> I got promoted to ETL GM 2 months ago & a peer about 6 months ago, from TL. My peer took over a struggling store. I’m just supporting right now. My guess is there are a lot of struggling stores in my district right now .


That makes sense, the store one of my peers go promoted to is struggling very much.


----------



## Jenim12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Not extra ETLs in my district, but a lot of stores were given an extra GMTL for fulfillment, if they didn't already have one.

Maybe they are gonna split ETL GM/Food Sales in Q1 and they are trying to prepare for it now?? With the huge increase in OPU/SFS volume and addition of grocery pickup, it wouldn't be too crazy to imagine them adding a dedicated ETL for fulfillment


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Nov 27, 2020)

Jenim12 said:


> Not extra ETLs in my district, but a lot of stores were given an extra GMTL for fulfillment, if they didn't already have one.
> 
> Maybe they are gonna split ETL GM/Food Sales in Q1 and they are trying to prepare for it now?? With the huge increase in OPU/SFS volume and addition of grocery pickup, it wouldn't be too crazy to imagine them adding a dedicated ETL for fulfillment


At least in my area most of the stores seem to already have an ETL-Food. I know the one my friend got sent to does. It’s all mostly high volume stores, so they have the fancier  food departments.

I was thinking if a split was happening it’d be ETL Log and something else? I wasn’t in the company pre-modernization, but I heard ETL Logistics got consolidated with another role into ETL-GM, no?


----------



## Jenim12 (Nov 27, 2020)

Unleashed Dog said:


> At least in my area most of the stores seem to already have an ETL-Food. I know the one my friend got sent to does. It’s all mostly high volume stores, so they have the fancier  food departments.
> 
> I was thinking if a split was happening it’d be ETL Log and something else? I wasn’t in the company pre-modernization, but I heard ETL Logistics got consolidated with another role into ETL-GM, no?


Yes, most P-Fresh style (non-Super Target) stores had something similar to:
1 ETL Logistics
-1 Flow TL
-1 Backroom/Instocks TL
-1 Pricing/Presentation TL
-Potentially 1 Fulfillment TL

Then it was either a ETL-Hardlines or ETL-Salesfloor (Hardliners and Softlines) that had maybe 
-3 Hardlines TLs
-1 Consumables TL
-1 or 2 Softlines TL and or VMTL (for Salesfloor) 
-1 Food Service TL (maybe reported to the ETL Guest Experience, now called Service and Engagement)

Then when we modernized, we ended up with 
1 ETL GM/Food
-3 GMTLs (Inbound, Presentation, and Fulfillment) 
-1 F&B TL
-1 Starbucks TL

So you took probably 2 ETL positions, and roughly 7 or 8 TLs and turned them into 1 ETL and 4 TLs for basically the same areas + a Cosing TL (minus beauty and tech). Granted, a lot of the responsibilities TLs used to have got shifted down to the DBOs, and some of the ETL responsibilities moved down to the TLs. But you effectively cut the amount of leadership for the logistics and salesfloor stuff in half. I think it's a lot of work for one ETL, ESPECIALLY if they are at a struggling store. 

Which is why I'm wondering if Target wants to break the position up again and move some of the ETL GM responsibilities somewhere else? Maybe a 2nd ETL GM or an ETL for Fulfillment?

A Super Target is a whole different beast, because they will have at least one ETL-Food and Bev already, so the ETL GM is JUST GM (salesfloor and logistics) at those stores.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2020)

Jenim12 said:


> Yes, most P-Fresh style (non-Super Target) stores had something similar to:
> 1 ETL Logistics
> -1 Flow TL
> -1 Backroom/Instocks TL
> ...


You think?? 🙄


----------



## Jenim12 (Nov 28, 2020)

Planosss said:


> You think?? 🙄


Well I'm not an ETL so I can't say for sure, but I'm pretty sure we all know who got the shaft with modernization. Not worth the pay when I see what my GM is responsible for vs the other ETLs in the building


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2020)

Jenim12 said:


> Well I'm not an ETL so I can't say for sure, but I'm pretty sure we all know who got the shaft with modernization. Not worth the pay when I see what my GM is responsible for vs the other ETLs in the building


Gm-ETL makes about $20k more than other ETL position


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Nov 29, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Gm-ETL makes about $20k more than other ETL position


SE-ETL is probably the lowest paying one. I know a couple of those that make around the 50k mark. GM-ETL’s I know make between 65k-70k.

I can somewhat agree on the GM-ETL role being to much for one person to handle. It’s definitely not an easy role. It just takes the right type of individual. Every successful GM-ETL I’ve met gained success by thinking outside the box and being extremely proactive. The GM-ETL at my current store struggles like no tomorrow because they are the total opposite of this.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 29, 2020)

We've gotten a lot more support in GM lately than we'd had in years. We now have 2 ETLs (we did have 2 GM ETLs pre-modernization, along with an ETL for logistics/flex, reduced to just one ETL for all of it. It was too much even for my exceedingly awesome ETL). We had two GM TLs but I rarely saw either of them (one was always running inbound in the mornings/overnight, the other generally worked days so I only ever saw her about every 6 weeks when she closed a weekend). We now have at least 3 GM TLs working days & closing and 2 ETLs (overnight has a new TL). I think my ETL is still covering GM/Flex and I don't see the other one too much. I don't know whether the new guy is a promotion from TL or what, as he came from a different store.

It's a little weird having a closing GM TL on weekends, not gonna lie. I'm kind of used to just doing my own thing (pull, reshop, ad takedown, zone, the usual) on weekends unless my GM ETL happened to be closing (once every 6 weeks or so) so it's a little weird to have someone checking in with me and stuff like that.


----------



## Jenim12 (Nov 30, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Gm-ETL makes about $20k more than other ETL position





Unleashed Dog said:


> SE-ETL is probably the lowest paying one. I know a couple of those that make around the 50k mark. GM-ETL’s I know make between 65k-70k.
> 
> I can somewhat agree on the GM-ETL role being to much for one person to handle. It’s definitely not an easy role. It just takes the right type of individual. Every successful GM-ETL I’ve met gained success by thinking outside the box and being extremely proactive. The GM-ETL at my current store struggles like no tomorrow because they are the total opposite of this.


100% agree. It's a difficult role, but totally manageable... for the right kind of person. I think where a lot of stores are struggling right now, is that they don't have that kind of person in role. You have to be able to plan like nobody's business, develop and delegate to your TLs, and hold them accountable for things being done. Otherwise you're chasing presentation workload, rolled truck push, overdue price change, bad zones, food quality, 5 hour unloads, high INF, late PCV, staffing/turnover, blown up and dangerous backroom, etc etc. You can't catch up and run a business like that for long.

I've just seen a lot of leaders that can't plan, delegate, and execute to that level. You might have strong TLs but you need that strong ETL leadership to have a cohesive plan and vision across the whole GM/log process.

ASANTS, but I think there are a lot of ETL-GMs struggling right now, especially with everything going on with COVID, so that's why I feel like the struggling stores are getting more support leaders for GM. I know it's doable, but it feels safer across the board to me to run something like:

- ETL GM 1 O/N and Early Morning
       •GMTL1-Essentials/Inbound/Revlog
       •F&B TL
       •Food Service TL
       •Add Inbound OPS TL if you have the                volume

-ETL GM 2 afternoon and evenings
       •GM TL2-Home/Presentation
       •GM TL3-Hardlines/Fulfillment
       •Closing TL
       •Add Fulfillment OPS TL if you have the            volume

This way they don't have to backtrack on modernization, but they still get an extra ETL to help manage the GM process open to close.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 30, 2020)

Depends on the store and volume I guess?

We have two overnight logs, 2 GMETLs, 1 Food ETL, 1 Style ETL, 1 SE-ETL, 1 Specialty Sales ETL.

Haven’t seen an increase in GM-ETLs in my district though. However most stores are high volume around here and have the same structure we have. Unless you make more and then you get a SR Merch.


----------

